# Howdy



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi everyone. My name is Erika. I have 4 cats, all American shorthair, except one. I have no idea what she is though. Some sort of a long hair I presume. (She is in my icon, if anyone has any ideas to what she could be) Anyway, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Well that makes 3 people here that I know of with the cat named Oreo :lol: 

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and make sure to put up some pictures of your other cats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome. This is the friendliest board I've been on in a while. Everyone makes you feel at home here. Don't forget to post pics of your babies!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Erika and welcome!

Oreo looks like a very cute cat in your avatar, so be sure to post some pictures of your babies when you get the chance.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow... what a warm welcome.... thanks! I am going to try and post some pics of my other cats later this week.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Erika!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome, Erika! Oreo is a beauty, can't wait to see your other cats too.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Your baby Oreo is very cute, Woah 3 people?! It's a darling name! Can't wait to see pics of your other babies. Have fun.


----------

